# Reemplazo IC ad85063d (cargador USB 12v-24v)



## Contraband (Nov 8, 2015)

Hola!
Compre en internet un cargador de celulares USB el cual trabaja con 12Vdc - 24Vdc de entrada y entrega en 2 salidas USB independientes 5Vdc de 1A y 2.1A (todo esto lo dice en el aparatito)

Lo concreto es que lo conecto en el camión (24Vdc) y a los 2 minutos explota, lo desarmo y veo que tiene un integrado destrozado, es un "AD85063D" y un capacitor electrolitico de 470uF 10V reventado

mi pregunta es: *¿como puedo reemplazarlo?*, yo necesito que me entregue 5Vdc y en lo posible 1A y si se pudiera 2A tambien!, no hay mucho espacio como para colocar disipadores grandes!


Con un lm317 o un 7805 con un disipador chico, cuanta corriente podría generar (de manera sustentable jaja)?, teniendo en cuenta que el camión tira unos 30Vdc y habría que disipar mucha potencia!



EDIT: lo unico que pude encontrar sobre el integrado es esto http://www.datasheet4u.com/datasheet-pdf/ETC/AD85063/pdf.php?id=945815
no entiendo mucho...


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 8, 2015)

Hola...A lo mejor estoy equivocado pero todos los que he visto tenían un MC34063 y la salida son dos de 1A y yo no le pediría dicho amperaje a cada una. Debes definir bien que consumo real constante y de pico hay para ver si el conversor/circuito que pongas aguantara el trabajo. Los IC que propones son de regulación distinta a el de este dispositivo(lineal y switching). 
Cuando lo conectaste, estuvo con carga o en "vacío" antes de explotar?
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Contraband (Nov 8, 2015)

El integrado es el que describo, me costo mucho ver su numeración de hecho lo hice con una lupa!

 Lo conecte con carga, mi telefono tiene un cargador de 5V 1A y el camión entrega 30V!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2015)

El datasheet especifica  : AD85063 ：5.1V±3% / Vin=12.0V y un máximo de 30V


----------



## Contraband (Nov 8, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El datasheet especifica  : AD85063 ：5.1V±3% / Vin=12.0V y un máximo de 30V



Ok, perfecto!

¿entonces quiere decir que el problema esta en el camión?. Aclaro que no tengo problemas eléctricos y no me quema ninguna luz ni la radio ni nada... es mas en otra oportunidad tenia un cargador de 12v-24v USB que funcionaba perfecto y lo regale!

Regulando entrega 28v y a pleno unos 30v

¿Que solución podría encontrarle?, en caso de conseguir el mismo integrado ¿reemplazarlo y conectarlo a 12v?, o conectarlo tal cual esta ahora y ¿colocar unos diodos para generar una caída de tensión (inferior a 28v)?, ¿viene algún integrado similar de mayor voltaje?

No se... ¿podría intentar algo con algún 7805 o lm317 para lograr una salida de 5v 1A o un poco menos de corriente?

Gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 8, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El datasheet especifica  : AD85063 ：5.1V±3% / Vin=12.0V y un máximo de 30V



Y entre 12 a 25V corriente de salida de 50mA a 1000mA(1A)!

Ric.


----------



## luistoma (Nov 29, 2016)

hola por lo que se ve en la hoja de IC soporta 30V, lo raro es que los fabricante le ponga un capacitor de entrada de 10V, un amigo comproun cargador del mismo tipo y también se daño al poco tiempo al conectarle un teléfono que le pedia mas corriente.


----------



## Contraband (Dic 11, 2016)

el capacitor de salida es el de 10v, el de entrada creo que de 25v o 50v no recuerdo... cuando se quemo el integrado dejo de regular la corriente y pasaron los 28v 30v por el capacitor de 10v y exploto... 

Hace mas de un año y todavía no hice nada... jaja, voy a usar el mismo cuerpo del cargador y le voy a poner un lm 2675-5 o uno similar


----------



## aleracost (Mar 5, 2019)

Ya sé que pasaron más de 3años. Pero buscando encontré esto. Y algunas soluciones al problema son: poner un regulador lineal de 24v (venden en las casas de repuestos para camiones). El capacitor de entrada no puede ser de 10v y el de salida 25 ó 50v (debe estar equivocado el que escribió). En realidad, es al revés.
Colocar un Booster para controlar una bobina externa con un Nfet. En la salida, Un fusible rápido de 1.5A, un Zener de 5v 1W y un varistor de 7v.
Saludos


----------

